# Balcony Pigeons Vs Crows



## Elements (Apr 19, 2015)

So, I posted about a couple of pigeons that laid their eggs on my 6th floor balcony... I have since named them Desmond and Molly and refer to them as "my" pigeons. 

They (not so) cleverly nested in a place with zero cover from other birds and I've been trying to put up a non-invasive screen to shield them, but apparently this is not something I excel at because there is this crow that comes and sits on a nearby tree and eyeballs "my" pigeons every morning. This morning he was creating quite the racket and it sounded like he was calling to all his friends and I basically spent the entire day worrying about Desmond and Molly - who thankfully were just fine when I got home tonight. 

My question is this: How much of a threat are crows to Desmond and Molly? Are they only a threat once the eggs hatch? How much screen can I put up without disturbing "my" pigeons? 

Okay, so that was three questions. But help with any one of them is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Crows will eat babies and eggs. We rescued and released a baby scrub jay after crows chased him into the street and ganged up on him while his mother stood helplessly by. The crows already had beheaded his sibling. Would try to find some way to protect your pigeons.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have heard of people buying a cage and catching the parent pigeons or one of them and bringing the nest into the cage so she could raise the babies safely and then releasing them once the babies could fly you could try this. I guess you could catch one of them with a fishing nest while theyre sleeping on the nest. Crows are verry intelegent and can easily rip out or find theyre way around any garden netting


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ditto on everything mentioned, and additionally crows will go after juveniles as well. Though when I have adult pigeons visiting, I love it when the crows are around because they will mob any hawk who dares hover for prey around back yard feeders. Crows are just so clever...they seem to know that if they leave the adults alone that they will make more eggs and babies for the crows to eat.


----------



## Elements (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!

Unfortunately, I will be away during the week they are scheduled to hatch so capturing them is not an option. Makes me even more anxious knowing I won't be around at the most vulnerable stage. 

I put a small coffee table over the "nest" and I'm hoping that will keep them safer. I think it would be much harder for any other bird to attack because they'd have to land on the balcony and scoot under it. Difficult, but not impossible so I hope I've done enough! 

I covered the top of the table in white floral wrapping paper to protect it from pigeon poo. Is there any way this could actually make the situation worse? For example, is having something super obvious bad? Have I made it harder for the pigeons to defend their nest?


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

The table or wrapping paper shouldnt negatively affect them. It will provide shade and shelter from the rain which is good if the nest is in the open. I do still think that when you come back if you are able to feed them and give them water each day you should put them in a cage to protect them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Elements said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be away during the week they are scheduled to hatch so capturing them is not an option. Makes me even more anxious knowing I won't be around at the most vulnerable stage.
> 
> ...


There are no easy answers to your questions,and no easy solution to these pigeon's problem with crows, if they have one. If the eggs get eaten then that is a sign they need to move on to a better nest sight, that is how mother nature works. If the crows have already seen the nest then they probably won't wait to eat the eggs. Or they may move on if your coffee table idea is not worth their trouble to navigate. Just have to wait and see.


----------

